# training to increase dead lifts



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

i was woundering. which other exercise can be used to help with increasing dead lifts???? with bp i worked hard on back and tri s which seemed to help. so is it possible to do something similer for d.l. . any thoughts , views welcome


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

klint37 said:


> i was woundering. which other exercise can be used to help with increasing dead lifts???? with bp i worked hard on back and tri s which seemed to help. so is it possible to do something similer for d.l. . any thoughts , views welcome


Rack pulls did wonders for me


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

http://tsampa.org/training/scripts/coan_phillipi_deadlift/

this is what I'm looking to start once my pattern I'm on just now ends, looks good.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

For me, lots of food and intensity in the gym. Also Test.

I am now Dling 270 after 30 months of training.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Rack pulls did wonders for me


Started these this week.. good to hear. :thumbup1:

they feel like they work well for your back so I can understand it's transfer and able to rep more weight than deadlifts which psychologically must be a bonus I'd expect.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

rack pulls

triples

that's about it , no secrets


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

They're amazing. I concentrated on those for four weeks then tried some deadlifts. Amazing how much they helped. Keep at them!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> They're amazing. I concentrated on those for four weeks then tried some deadlifts. Amazing how much they helped. Keep at them!


Thanks! fingers x'd work for me too. :thumbup1:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe heavy reverse leg curls could help


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

klint37 said:


> i was woundering. which other exercise can be used to help with increasing dead lifts???? with bp i worked hard on back and tri s which seemed to help. so is it possible to do something similer for d.l. . any thoughts , views welcome


Identify what your sticking point is and then address it.

For me it was off the floor so I did deficit Deads.

If its lockout pull throughs and rack pulls may help.

Very low box squats may help too along with bent leg good mornings.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

all depends everyone will be different depending on structure and weaknes's

the main thing is squats and hip glute an hammie power and lots of explosion

what works for me is lots of squats, front and back and speed work for explosion

im looking good for a 300 dead by end of 10 week cycle


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

For me i used the following in various stages to help improve my lift

Knee to Waist lock out

- Rack Pulls/15 to 18 inch dead lifts

- Good Mornings

Ground To Knee

- Defecit deadlifts

- high rep/speed deadlifts

Grip

- Deadlifts

- Fat Grip Dead Lifts

General

- Glute Ham Raises

- Good Mornings


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> all depends everyone will be different depending on structure and weaknes's
> 
> the main thing is squats and hip glute an hammie power and lots of explosion
> 
> ...


can I ask what you do for speed work.. I'm still quite 'slow' at deadlifting and I know this will let me down eventually as the longer I'm raising the weight the heavier it will seem.

I am working on faster deads at lighter weights, and have been working on my form for all deads, so it's still a bit of a 'process' for my brain to stop me shoving my knee's out for a hitch.

Speed is something I want to gain as well though. Thanks.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> can I ask what you do for speed work.. I'm still quite 'slow' at deadlifting and I know this will let me down eventually as the longer I'm raising the weight the heavier it will seem.
> 
> I am working on faster deads at lighter weights, and have been working on my form for all deads, so it's still a bit of a 'process' for my brain to stop me shoving my knee's out for a hitch.
> 
> Speed is something I want to gain as well though. Thanks.


to be honest there are many mixed reviews on the speed work and what weight to use

i personally get on well with around 50-70% of my all out one rep max weight

always do low reps for high sets with low rest so for example i do 180k-200k for 5-8 sets of 1-2m reps with 30 sec rest in between

i also find speed squat onto a box helped my deadlift explosion massively

do this after your reg deadlift working sets and 1-2 accessory exercises for 3 sest of 8 reps i do personally


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> to be honest there are many mixed reviews on the speed work and what weight to use
> 
> i personally get on well with around 50-70% of my all out one rep max weight
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumbup1: Will aim for the 50% mark then as my box squats have been hard going till now I must admit. I think i'm a tortoise when it comes to speed. Will def try your routine / timings. Thanks


----------



## _-NaTh-_ (Jan 18, 2006)

Like mentioned above find your sticking point (for me personally its the first part of the movement) and work on it

e.g. deficit deadlifts standing on a 2-4" box


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

NovemberDelta said:


> rack pulls
> 
> triples
> 
> that's about it , no secrets


There are, obviously nobody has told you about them.

There are hundreds of ways to increase deadlift strength, here a few-

Heavy Squats

Good Mornings

SLDL

RDL

Partial/Deficit Deadlifts

GHR's

Back Extensions

Step ups

Lunges

Leg Curls

All core work

Chins/Pull ups

Pulldowns

Rows


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

sounds like there are afew options available will check out some rack pulls and build them into training. have looked at lower wieght more sets but not sute on the these. cheers for all replys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Only Rick and Martin has it spot on .

Hitting a good squat depth activates the hams/glutes which are much needed in deadlifts , rack pulls won't do anything for floor deads .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Martin has covered many of the exercises that assist with the deadlift.

A great deal of time people stall as their set up is incorrect - something which is more natural on a rack pull. And 9/10 their legs are pretty weak in comparison to the rest of them.

Personally to increase my pull (I pull 350ish - not tested in a while) raw (and pulled 300kg raw and clean at 19 years old) I used the following (not to say they are best, but my preference)

Front Squats

Power Cleans

Bulgarian Split Squats

Power Squats in general

Partial deadlifts from 15 inches.

But I cannot emphasise enough how vital getting your position right is so that you are driving up with your legs, this makes the locking out of the weight much easier.

I never did much back work, mainly as training for strongman pretty much all movements are hip, thigh and back based anyway.


----------



## loganchristophe (Sep 12, 2012)

I only use partial deadlifts and rack pulls to increase my deadlifts when I plateau.

I guess that you need to experiment what's better for your body


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Now using deep squats its helping already ..cheers


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

I briefly read through and there some great suggestions in here, I also have a real simple one. Deadlift more. To get better at something you have to train it. Pulling for reps is an easy way to add size and strength to all the muscles needed. 5's and triple's/Double's in the 75-90% range are your friend.

One more thing, your back can never be too strong. (this applies for anything, not just deads)


----------

